# your best unit



## CarlM0034 (Jul 3, 2008)

my best unit is my land raider, it has won my soooooo many battles by gettin my Librarian Command squad into the thick of the fighting unmolested and destroying my enemies armored units as it goes, my friends whom i normally play against have dubbed it the red death. This is a masive boost to my Blood Angels army lol :grin:


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah go Blood Angels :good: I'd say my best model is either my Baal predator which has dramatically improved my army since adding it 2 months ago :biggrin: its killed a huge amount of troops so far and only died 3 times. My other chose would be my Brother Chaplain Tancred how is my own character that has killed a far few beasts with a punch to the face with a Powerfist


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

Commander Farsight. hands down. He has smashed the greater daemon of Tzeench, decapitated enemy commanders and cut swathes through enemy ranks like paper. The only time he ever dies is because he is killed by a psychic ability or SHAS'O SHASSERA!


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Any unit containing my heavy bolter marine. This guy has won me, or had a heavy influence on victory, in all of my most recent battles.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

my warsmith for my iron warriors grand company, he looks a little like my avatar but more chaos like and in terminator armor. this guy has killed so many commanders/troops since i added him it is ridiculous. and now that he has a retinue of chosen he hasnt died yet in a battle. also since i added the retinue of chosen tanks and vehicles have been added to the tally of kills.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

at current, either my Monolith or my Lord.

My lith when im rolling good (6 shots at ALL units >.>) and my lord when im not (rolls on melee still thanks to my orb)


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

*Wraithguard*

It's got to be my Wraithguard unit with an accompanying Spiritseer with Conceal and Farseer with Fortune. Rerolled 3+ armour saves, rerolled 5+cover saves and T6 makes these guys extremely durable. I can march them out in the open drawing fire away from my other more fragile units and create a 12" no-go zone around them with their Wraithcannon. I've just got to make sure they don't get bogged down in CC which aint a problem with the firepower of the rest of my army.


----------



## fearlessgod (Jul 3, 2008)

One of my Chaos Marine squads: 10 Marines, 2 meltaguns, AC with a power fist, in a Rhino. This squad is somehow indestructable and can seemingly take any objective and hold it as long as needed. Soon, I'll have to model some battle "honors" of some sort to honor their efforts. k:

~fearlessgod~


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, have only played two games ever, but the best unit I ever took was a five-man Scout team with bolters, a Rocket Launcher, and Veteran Sergeant with Bolt Pistol and Powerfist. It was involved in what was essentially the one good maneuver I had during my second game...infiltrated it into some woods on my flak, thus denying the position to my opponent. Once there, it took out a Hellhound with the Rocket Launcher, then proceeded to be obnoxious the rest of the game. 

Let's just say I'm planning on taking Scouts again...


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

mine isn't my gaunt units no more but my new plage marines with 2 plasma guns AC with power fist and rhino, they often do the most damage in the army and i havent had one die from over heat yet....


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

my termy libby, he has shrugged off nearly 50 wounds in _one turn_ and has saved my squad more than a dozen times. Plus he took out two squads of CSM that same game when he used FotA.


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

my bloodthirter with might, he has deepstriked 5th turn twice, and won me both games.


----------



## riskman (Mar 28, 2008)

mine would have to be my 9 man death company with lemartes. They tore through an entire 750 point necron army in 2 turns.:laugh:


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

Mine would have to be my dreadnought named after me. Was able to fend off a thirty ork horde last game.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

The unit that I can't have...

Looking through the BT codex I gave myself a command squad and Marshall with Lightning Claws, Jump pack, and infiltrate; all the good stuff that Raven guard have, with less costs and less extra that doesn't help much. Until I find out that the "-" in the wargear section doesn't mean free; it means I cant have it! Suddenly, that anti EVERYTHING squad which sets up last on the field of battle, 12" difference from the enemy, which is just a hop-away, is impossible to field; someone needs to tell the stupid people (like :crazy: me) these things... BUT that unit (when, apparently, I was cheating my friends) rocked face every game. Almost makes me want to change out from BT to Raven guard :shok:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Grimaldus. Took bolter and plasma to the face and kept going, proceeding to kill an oblit with his plasma pistol before carving through 9 guys in the following 2 turns. it took my opponent 4 turns to kill him outright.

OR

Termie chappy and termie sword brethren assault - inflicted 17 power weapon wounds on Mephistion and his assault squad, kill them all in a single turn of combat. Also inflicted 7 wounds on Abbadon, who SHOULD have died, being only on two wounds. unfortunatly he saved EVERY SINGLE INVUN!! still, i award that squad the kill, it should have happened :wink:


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

may i also add my Fire Warrior Shas'ui

WARNING: THE FOLLOWING STORY YOU MAY NOT BELIEVE. IF YOU DON'T, SEE YOUR SPECIALIST.

My opponent was playing a Slaanesh army, I killed the icon bearer, causing the greater daemon to summon pre-maturely. when it charged my Fire Warrior squad, it killed all but the Shas'ui. My shas'ui miraculously rolled a 6 to hit and a 6 to wound, and it FAILED its save, causing it to do an instability test. She rolled and , whaddaya know, she rolls enough over to wound it 7 times, three more than its base profile. My Fire Warrior Shas'ui i called it the man of the match. She also agreed.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Got to be my razorbacks. While my real life one is yet to see action my vassel ones are fantastic. How about taking out a Tau commander (heavily tooled-up too, but can't remember which type) in a 500pt game? Or soaking up every single bit of anti-tank firepower for multiple turns, saving many rhinos, predator and marines lives over several games? And how about being ignored and killing 1-2 enemies every turn, and taking out light vehicles by the dozen? I am not prepared to make a DA army without at least one razorback, while my shooting army has one per tactical squad. Interestingly enough per point they are exactly as good at shooting as 4 heavy bolter devastators.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Would have to be commander farsight and his full bodyguard. They've twice taken out a baneblade in apocalypse games and caused explosions wiping out the enemy while they've survived thanks to shield generators. They have also contested objectives in a few games as well my mate doesn't seem to want to charge his fully tooled up retinue. On his own though he's been a bit of a disappointment against a particular dreadnought in a black templar army but apart from that he's devastating.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

It used to be my bloodletters in the old chaos dex.. now its hard to say i would probably go with my DP though, that or my zerkers with a lord


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd have to say my Crisis suits or my humble Fire Warriors.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

This is a toughy. For my Necrons it would be, Destroyers, hand, arms...entire body down! they have destroyed so many units in a single shooting phase I can't remember.

My space marines, hmmmm, I'm gunna have to go with oooooooh its too hard to choose one i'm choosing two my venerable drednaught because it has kill tanks on a regular basis and the other my command squad they have never lost a combat in 4 years of being used. Oh god I've got a 3rd my veterans they infiltrate and own the enemys shooting units so often and look so cool.

Khorne, I've only used them 3 times but the daemon princes (I use 2) have done well all 3 times.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

With all my models included, I keep a record.

Squad:
The Knights Templar- Fluffy Veteran squad, destroyed 745 points in three turns.

Single:
Barry the Plasma Gunner- Killed Abbadon the Despoiler.

Vehicle:
_Eviscerator_, Word Bearers LR. Killed a Warhound Titan on the first turn. Apoc rules!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

My finest units are, without a doubt, my Tactical Squads. It is they who carry the bulk of the fighting, and they who ultimately accumulate the most points in raw kills. With True Grit, they're the equal of Assault Marines in close combat, but maintain the shooting capability of a more traditional Tactical Squad setup-- they're excellent both at range and when fighting has to be close and bloody...there's nothing the Tactical Squads of the Lions Rampant cannot do!


----------



## SunTzuDiciple (May 9, 2008)

Mine would either have to be either my Warboss on warbike with nob bodyguard, or 'Ard boyz w/ nob w/ Pk and bosspole in a battlewagon. Whenever I play my brother's tau one of them kills Farsight.:taunt:

My favorite units are my Warphead and my Big Mek w/ Shokk Attack Gun. The randomness is awesome:biggrin:


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

my 5 man scourges squad in my DE army

even though they only last about 2 turns they still get 16 S4 AP5 shots per turn with their 4 splinter cannons. which does wonders against any target

i also like my 258pt carnifex


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

PieMan said:


> my 5 man scourges squad in my DE army
> 
> even though they only last about 2 turns they still get 16 S4 AP5 shots per turn with their 4 splinter cannons. which does wonders against any target


Lol your scourges never do anything anyway.

Best unit would be my Catachan devil squad.

Taken down a Bio-titan in cc,
6 abbaddons termie bodyguard,
3 carnifexs in cc (shooting and cc types),
Deceiver,
2 Demon Princes,
Couple or warboss's and their Nobs,
Talos in cc,
Necron Lord (1 on 1 with officer)
20 Necrons in a single battle,
Librarians and their sm squads,
Chaos Beserker squad with champion,
Ork squad of 30 (shooting and cc),
Defiler in cc,
Guard command squad with 2 guard squads and a Demolisher by themselves.

More miracles than anything, but they always pull of an impossible kill.
First guard models i got, 8 years ago.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=9900


----------



## Chryos (Jun 26, 2008)

For me it would have to be my deep-striking kamikaze helios Crisis suit teams. They have accounted for more carnifex/tyrant/tank/terminator/demonprince/defiler etc deaths than almost anything else. :victory:

A close second would be my Piranha wings rushing enemy armor and/or dumping drone squads in key areas for harrasment support.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

CommissarHorn said:


> Best unit would be my Catachan devil squad.
> 
> Taken down a Bio-titan in cc,
> 6 abbaddons termie bodyguard,
> ...


Thats a hell of a list of kills :shok:


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

I have to say my armor fist squad that I usallay run
1 Sgt Las-Pistol and Chain Sword
6 Guardsmen Las-rifles
1 Guadsman Flamer
1 Heavy Bolter Team
1 Chimera AKA the Hell Puppy 
Turret Mounted Flamer
Hull Mounted Flamer


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

10x Grotesques Supported by a DE Archon.

They face marines pull when you say their heavy bolters didnt affect them. 

And in combat, with the lord doing the killing, they grotesques automatically win! HUZZAH!


----------



## LiamMeowFace (Jan 18, 2009)

I got the choas anihilation squad a few months ago and painted them as death guard teminators to field in apocolipse i normally put into a land raider ith a lord or sercerer ubeatable since


----------



## teh1337llama (May 16, 2009)

Eldrad! :biggrin: He's just sooo amazing, even if he's only by himself. Once, i had him against 10 genestealers and a carnifex; he lasted 4 turns, killed 8 'stealers, and only died because he forgot to cast fortune


----------



## Jackety (Jun 17, 2009)

My lord and his Noise Marine retinue. In games against horde armies, they chill on a terrace and pump out a bucket-load of dice every turn; and when combat comes, they usually strike before anything else does. I games against tougher armies, they can pretty much lay down a hail of doomish doom while advancing before getting into the assault (wherein, they strike first and cut shit up.)


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

My now retired suport squad of haveing two lemtas and a demo charge. I used to run drop troops, they killed quite a few tanks and wiped out more than one terminator, but without DS I dont use them with the new dex. Its just not the same if you cant pop them out on turn 3 aand watch the other just cringe.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

for me it goes to my rhinos, 1 has ran over a terminator, and survived 3 turns of full shooting from a monolith, the second has chased the 5 surviving terminators off the board with a tank shock


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

probly my dreadnought, just tears up infantry w/ assualt cannon and flamer then suicide charges vehicles, hasnt died in a battle yet :so_happy::biggrin:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I would have to say the best is my Hive Tyrant with 3 guards.. when they beat up skulltaker last week was funny (especially as the tyrant killed 7 bloodletters in teh shooting phase before charging).

My favourite would have to be my wolf scouts- not only are they damn good at anti-tank but they do it in a cool way as well.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

My Big Mek on bike id say, Him and his Boyz have caused my mates more pain than any other, smashing through IG and SM lines, and getting to close to Tau so fast they have no hope, His greatest moment was cutting down a Carnifex almost solo and a Tau Battle Suit comander in the same game.


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

So far it's my assault marines with Lysander attached to them. They make a fine tank hunter unit. Aswell as giving large beasts and characters a run for thier money. 

BoW- John


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Avatar of Khaine, there's something about a model that absorbs the fire power of a shadowsword with 2 pairs of turrets minus its cannon, 3 different Russ varients, punisher, executioner and vindicater all fully kitted with sponsons, lascannons and hunter missiles, a heavy weapons team with lascannons and a chaos landraider, and then only just lose 2 wounds (admittedly his last 2) that makes you name him man of the match.


----------



## Final Detonation (Jun 23, 2009)

My best ever was 4th Edition Command Squad with a chapter Master, Attached Librarian with fota and might of heroes, attached chaplain, 2 meltaguns, tons of blot-pistol-ccw fun, apothecary, champion, and land raider crusader. (of course that added up to about 700 points haha)

Currently it would be my Vindicator, that thing rarely has trouble paying for itself and more.

Also honerable mention is my Guardian Squad of 20 with bright lance, a farseer and a warlock with conceal. those guys take so much fire.


----------



## Conan2185 (Apr 22, 2008)

Imperial guard veteran squad with three plasma guns, a chimera, and an attached primaris psyker. if in rapid fire range they fire an average of 19 shots of str 5 or higher.


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

*Termis!!!!*

My best unit is a ten strong unit of terminators, with Commander Culln in the middle. It just walked all over my friend. :biggrin::grin::laugh: (sorry about going wild on smilies) :biggrin::grin::victory::biggrin::grin::laugh:


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i used to run 20 boys in a battle wagon.can not remember why i stopped using them (in fact, i am going to start them up again). they were quite nasty. one of hte few times they failed me was vs DA in 3rd, they charged killed a terminator squad, and failed to consolidate into the next terminator squad 6" behind them. it didnt help that my opponent took 4 HQ chocies by accident (he was a newb) or that i didnt notice (too much fantasy). i still won due to my broken trukk (the wheels fell of) which everyone assumed destroyed as i left it in the middle of the battle field not doing anything after unloading my Mega-boss, and then in the last turn would zip on to the objective. fun times.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I loved my Kroot Mercenaries with CoD orks. Nothing beats surprise sniper shots with infiltration!


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

for me it would have to be either abaddon

or my chaos lord with terminator armor and a blood feeder in a squad of ten terminators
5 with pf 5 with lcs 1 reaper auto cannon 1 heavy flamer all champions with the mark of khorne
hello squad, goodbye squad

although that is a ridiculous amount of points:biggrin:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

My best unit is my 8 man chosen squad with 5 plasma, and a rhino. Nothing in a normal game besides armor 13+ vehicles does not fear its 10 str7/ap 2 dakafest.


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

Terrance the Rhino from many years ago, survived 4 turns of concentrated anti tank fire. Was awarded man of the night by the GM.

Recently though, its the Fire Dragon Exarch. Taking out a bastion in turn 1, then surviving from turn 2 to the last assault phase of turn 6 in cc with a full guard squad and Lord Commisar, slowly smacking them down, passing ever save and killing the commisar. He then failed one save on the last roll of the game...


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

My Flamers, I love catching marine units in the open


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

I like to make super sergeants that I put too much trust in, and it never fails 

Blood Angels Army, an assault squad with a thunder hammer vet got rapid fired to hell, the only guy left is a pissed off vampire with a thunder hammer. He passes all checks and moves towards a squad of 7 Immortals. He withers 6 saved wounds, and strikes 2 down. Following combat, The guy teleports his lord out of CC with my DC to my super sergeants. He charges in, deals no wounds with his Lord (which would have been unsavable) and no wounds from the immortals. I strike down 2 more Immortals, he fails both leaderships, and tries to break away, he rolls a 1 for both his lord and remaining immortals for Initiative check, my PISSED off sergeant goes on to sweep both units 
This was in 4th edition.

As of right now, my most prized squad would HAVE to be my wolf scouts in a land speeder storm. They ALWAYS pull through....always. I count one game they didnt, and thats when i forgot my land speeder and had to bring em out of reserves on like turn 4. 

Regaredless, these guys have popped land raiders, vindicators, leman russ', battle wagons, transports. And even in CC against deamons they wiped up. They rarely die outright in games (only against my black templar friend that knows better then to let these melta gun melta bomb weilding nuts run around ) 

They also did this crazy feat. had to operate behind enemy lines ( another game I forgot, but this time they worked out) came in turn 2, broke a vindicators, got pulled into cc, they broke off, and run back to my deployment zone, but popped a land raider +
rhino on the way


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Basilisks, I thank the emperor for indirect fire. Last game my single basilisk accounted for the majority of enemy losses, pinning squads all the time and killing a Crisis HQ first turn. Oh yeah, it needs a name by now considering after all that it survived.


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

my nightbringer!! he kills 2 or 3 times is points cost (360pts) most games and absorbs so, so much firepower that otherwise would turn my little warriors into smoking heaps - no opponent so far has realized that the best way to beat my army is to shoot my army to pieces until everyon....every_thing_ phases out.

P.S. dont let them read this.


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

Ten Man Terminator Squad with two assault cannons. It seems like the dice I own don't have any ones on them:biggrin:


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

10-man scot squad w/ Telion, missile launcher and 8 sniper rifles. They always kill more then their point cost, especially combat squaded.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

my 70 Terminators with a Terminator Chaplain


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

my warboss with a big choppa  
killed 3 full squads of fire warriors


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

my command squad with a HSO,commissar,bearer,vox caster and melta. The melta gunner killed Typhus and a khorne lord! My friend ( chaos scum) was furius!!!


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

My lascannon support squads. They've taken down a lot that would have otherwise been a real pain, from Broadsides to Hammerheads to Monoliths and even a Pylon. That, and they look neat. I really like the old-school heavy weapon teams! :victory:


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

My devastator squad. Mostly because I've been incredibly lucky with them. Just a few days ago, one lascannon shot from my devastators took down the last two structure points on a titan that was about to blast the hell out of my troops.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

TBH, there's no 'single' best unit in my SoB army. They all do their part in burning heretics. Either drawing fire away from my other groups or tarpitting annoying enemy units.
My Cannoness is such a wonderfull tarpit for my enemies to chew on. Sure she'll die around turn 3/4, but by that time, she will have oblitorated enough points from the enemy to be worth it, and stalled the advance of my enemy's assault so my girls can shoot and burn them at their leasure.
My Seraphim are always a wonderfull firemagnet to throw at the enemy initially, giving my main troops time to wither the enemy, and they burn enemy troops down to very little bits.
My heavy bolter girls are wonderfull at withering enemies before my flamer squads mop up, and my stormtrooper squad is a great firebase inside their chimera.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My best unit is my Ulthran's personal body guard of wraithguard in my army. Hard as heck to kill, have guns that make monoliths shake and punch like a pissed off Kangaroo. Very expensive unit but its fun to see your oponents face when you set them down and the relise they will never touch em.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

My newly finished unit of 10 nobz with 'eavy armour made their debut last weekend; It was worth it just for the look on the Marine Player's face when he realized I had orks that got saves against his bolters. That and the part where they killed his assault terminators in cc, after he charged them. :biggrin: Doesn't get much more feel-good than that.


----------

